# Fell asleep,need advice.



## newbie86 (Dec 28, 2015)

Not how i wanted my first post to go but i fell asleep,smoking salami. It was from a cabelas kit using a Masterbuilt electric smoker. What i do know is i had it set at 180 degrees the  last time i checked it it was at 132 with 2 hours left on the timer. When i checked it about 3 hours later smoker was off and internal temp showed 133. I am not real familiar smoking to gauge  how fast the temp raises . it was in the single digits outside with the vent about quarter of the way. Any one have any idea if its would,be safe to eat? My intructions said to pull at 156 and place in a water bath. 
Thanks


----------



## newbie86 (Dec 28, 2015)

I should also add that it was 15 pounds deer with 10 pounds of pork. If I wanted to be safe is it too late to throw it in the oven until it hits 156? If I go that route what temp should I set the oven at?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2015)

The Cure in it will cover the safety issue. Now you just need to finish the cook. Any means you wish to take, smoker, oven, hot water bath, is fine. Set for 165-175°F and put the salami in and get to an IT of 156. I can't say how long since it is cold now. Go buy IT not time then chill below an IT of 100°F and  bloom or refer...JJ


----------

